# Reggie Evans vs. Elson



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Evans is trying to get the whole MLE from Denver...

Elson is $3 million per for two seasons...


Who should Denver get? Why?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The full MLE for a guy who can't do anything besides rebound, push people off the block and grope ugly guys from behind?

Go with Elson.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Evans is trying to get the whole MLE from Denver...
> 
> Elson is $3 million per for two seasons...
> 
> ...


Evans is worth 3 years at 12 million dollars. Jurmain Jones is worth the rest. Sprewell and Kemp are worth none guaranteed deals

Gilchrist and Jacobsen (a career 37% 3p shooter) are worth a roster spot. Azbuike should get a shot (he came out a year to early. And Chenowith can stick around for training camp too, gotta keep the size around.

Much to my shock the bulls maybe stupid enough to basically give away JR Smith to the Nuggets.

Assuming Indiana can't get in on the Magloire or Harrington deal (assuming Harrington goes to Golden State and Magloire to the Spurs). Indiana may be willing to take Kenyon Martin instead. Kenyon would fit in with their new uptempo style and still is capable of playing interior defense. Rebounder and shot blocker. Would start alongside JO at either PF or C. Along with Granger. Whoever they plug in at SG, Fred Jones, Rookies, whoever, and Marquis Daniels at PG. Indiana cleared all that salary and also had a trade exception they could use. Supposedly both Jackson and Tinsley could be on the block.

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Tinsley
6-3 PG from Iowa State
9.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.0 apg in 26.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +12.8 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +6.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Tinsley
6-3 PG from Iowa State
9.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.0 apg in 26.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -12.8 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -6.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

My proposed roster.

Camby
Kmart
Anthony
JR Smith
Andre Miller

Nene
Boykins
Evans
Najera
Jurmaine Jones
Gilchrist
Jacobsen
Patterson
Hodge 
Kleiza

D League, neither could offically be on the roster because of a 15 player limit. However if J Jones doesnt get signed you could offically keep one of the two and place them in the D league. Azbuike has more potiental but Chenowith is kinda like a player between triple A and the major leagues (Quadruple A) He is as ready as he ever will be to play in the nba.
Azbuike
Chenowith


NBANOITALLS PROPOSED roster after trade

Camby
Nene
Anthony
Jackson
Miller

Tinsley 
Boykins
Evans
JR Smith
Jurmaine Jones
Najera
Gilchrist
Jacobsen
Patterson
Kleiza
Trade or Waive Julius Hodge


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Elson has been a Nugget for 3 seasons. This means it doesn't cost the Nuggets any of their MLE to resign him as they have Bird rights.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rawse said:


> The full MLE for a guy who can't do anything besides rebound, push people off the block and grope ugly guys from behind?
> 
> Go with Elson.


How much money did the Worm make?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

2 yrs at 1.38 million total


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It's JUMAINE Jones, not Jurmaine.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Unless Evans appears to be a Fortson-like headcase, I think he gets the money and the roster spot. Elson gives the team more size and length, but is he particularly good at anything? Evans has the potential to be one of the league's best rebounders, and I could see him giving the Nuggets 6-7 rpg off the bench in pretty limited minutes. What's not to like about that? Ask the teams who traded away Jayson Williams and Ben Wallace whether they have second thoughts.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Rawse said:


> The full MLE for a guy who can't do anything besides rebound, push people off the block and grope ugly guys from behind?
> 
> Go with Elson.


I guess you didn't see him with the Nuggets last season. He did wonders. 

That said, he doesn't deserve the full MLE.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I guess you didn't see him with the Nuggets last season. He did wonders.
> 
> That said, he doesn't deserve the full MLE.


But will anyone else give it to him, and can Denver do better with that chunk of change?

To be honest, there's a part of my brain that would rather overpay for Evans than Nene (and certainly than Kenyon)...but that decision's already been made, I know.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Give me Elson. Who I think will turn out to be the better player when everything is said and done. Also as much as everyone talks up Evans rebounding it's not mind blowing by the numbers.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

evans>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>elson

ME>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>elson

nuff said


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> How much money did the Worm make?


You're talking about a vastly superior - and more versatile - player.

Come to think of it, the way players are getting paid these days, Evans might eventually make more than Rodman regardless.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I guess you didn't see him with the Nuggets last season. He did wonders.
> 
> That said, he doesn't deserve the full MLE.


I've seen him in Denver and Seattle. And Iowa. He's ultimately a one-trick pony who is a total liability on one side of the floor. He does the one trick very well, but like you said, it's not worth giving him an ugly contract over.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Give me Elson. Who I think will turn out to be the better player when everything is said and done. Also as much as everyone talks up Evans rebounding it's not mind blowing by the numbers.


What do you mean turn out? He's 29, he's not gonna improve much more..
Evans is younger, stronger, a better defender and rebounder.
If the Nuggets don't give him over half the MLE, some other team will. ('t should be the Rockets, but I think they're splitting the MLE between Spanoullis and John Lucas III.)

Every team needs tough players, and Evans is the toughest, most hustling guy on the market now.
Plus, I think he'll help Denver win more than Elson would. 
The main thing Elson has going for him is Camby's injury history (though I spose Nene can't talk either!)

A Kenyon Martin trade could solve all these problems so easily.. All you need in return is a decent backup bigman, a 1st rounder, and some kinda swingman/combiguard.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Rawse said:


> I've seen him in Denver and Seattle. And Iowa. He's ultimately a one-trick pony who is a total liability on one side of the floor. He does the one trick very well, but like you said, it's not worth giving him an ugly contract over.


whats his one trick? his energy? his rebounding? his defense? he ball grabbing? his ability to score grabage points? his mobility?

he played center at iowa and based on what I saw of him... Evans had no business in the nba. His mentality has changed.... now when we watch evans we see this hungry guy out on the floor willing to do anything to win.... and that includes tugging the marbles.

I'd price Evans at 4 million a year. At 6'8 he is an interior defensive presence. he just cant shoot free throws very well or create his own shot... or shoot. Oh well, teams need what he brings to the table.

Evans is the man. Anything under the MLE for evans is cool with me. He's worth it.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

different_13 said:


> What do you mean turn out? *He's 29*, he's not gonna improve much more..


Actually he'll (Elson) be 31 in February...around all star time...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Here me out...

I never judge players based on age. You can be in your 40's and 50s and if you are solid I'll take you. I judge all professional athletes by the merits of their pro skill. IMO at the end of the day Elson will be the better player. That's not a knock on Evans either by the way. I like him a lot as well, he's a real banger in the paint. I love the way he works hard for those rebounds. However I think the Nuggets have that guy in Najera.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

najera hustles and plays good defense. he doesnt dominate the glass like evans.

seriously, elson does absolutely nothing. he doesnt have a single strength and he is WEAK everywhere on the floor. he is easily the worst player in the ENTIRE NBA...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> najera hustles and plays good defense. he doesnt dominate the glass like evans.
> 
> seriously, elson does absolutely nothing. he doesnt have a single strength and he is WEAK everywhere on the floor. he is easily the worst player in the ENTIRE NBA...


Well, Elson does have a good shot, and that is a nice ability to have from a big man. He can also get up and down the court well. 

That said, he's awful. There has been a dumber player on a Nuggets roster since Marcus Liberty left town. Evans and Najera are better than Elson right now. I see no need to bring Elson back, even at a reasonable price. He'd rather go to San Antonio anyway.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Here's the dilemma with Evans: 

Do you pay a guy with no offensive ability the full MLE? Sure, if you're a high-powered offense in need of what he brings to the table. It's hard to find someone like Reggie 25-30 minutes every night. He can benefit any team in the league playing 15 or so minutes a night, but he starts to be a liability above that. He could probably see a lot of court time with someone like Phoenix or Dallas - teams that don't have a problem scoring and could use a guy like Reggie. But I just don't think Denver needs him that much to pay him the full MLE. I'd pay him 3 million easily, but would struggle to pay him even 3.5. We do already have Najera, and if we hang on to Kenyon, I don't see where the minutes are.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Well, Elson does have a good shot, and that is a nice ability to have from a big man. He can also get up and down the court well.
> 
> That said, he's awful. There has been a dumber player on a Nuggets roster since Marcus Liberty left town. Evans and Najera are better than Elson right now. I see no need to bring Elson back, even at a reasonable price. He'd rather go to San Antonio anyway.


he has an average shot. and hes tall. sometimes i hate this game...lol

other than that u are right. he's also incredibly DUMB too. just flat out terrible...


----------

